

Dreamhost performance issues...need recs for new shared hosting - jtu

I'm considering moving away from Dreamhost. For the past couple of months, I've been monitoring the loading times of my pages and pages on my friends hosts to my surprise Dreamhost is about two times slower than the slowest in my sampling. Also to my surprise, using wasitup.com, I found that my domains have been going down for short periods of time. Dreamhost forum say that it's because of backups.<p>The thing that concerns me more is the performance. Can people here help recommend a good shared hosting site? Good performance, support, features?  Thanks.
======
mattwdelong
Can't recommend a sharedhost, but I recommend a small VPS. This will allow you
to have more control over your hosting environment with little additional
costs. Check out <http://linode.com>

------
arnorhs
There's an HN member who's running <http://vpslink.com/>

I don't remember his username.

